# Con que abrir Extensiones de software electronico (.bas,.bps,...)



## vitotb (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola a todos, ante todo un saludo. 

Tengo un problema con una carpeta que me han pasado que se supone tienen una serie de archivos que los esquemas, PCB y demas de un circuito que necesitaria, pero no hay manera de poder abrilo, ?sabria alguno con que software se pueden visualizar dichos archivos? 

.bas, .bps, .bsk, .bsr, .ddr, .dri, .tas, .tps, .tsr, .Cwk...

Hay alguno mas, pero entiendo que todos ellos se podran abrir con un programa ( o un par de ellos) concreto. 

Gracias y un saludo (espero que alguno de ustedes sepa de esto)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2011)

Si ponés *.bas* en San Googlecito , el te dirá con cual . . . y te bajas la versión gratuita 

Saludos !


----------



## vitotb (Jul 15, 2011)

Gracias Dosmetros por tu report, pero lo he intentado todo y no consigo dar con la tecla, se que es una serie de archvos que se tienen que abrir con un programa/s concreto pues se mando a fabricar hace un año o mas, pero no no encuentro a que pertenece (estlilo: orcad, altium, Pspace .... ) por eso si alguien por este mundillo ha trabajado con dichas extensiones, por favor... comentarlo. 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si ponés *.bas* en San Googlecito , el te dirá con cual . . . y te bajas la versión gratuita
> 
> Saludos !



Recuerde que google es BRUTO, pero bruto en serio.

Mejor buscar por  "*.bas" o "Extension *.bas"

Tembien puedes preguntarle a Wikipedia.

Saludos:


----------



## vitotb (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias chicos, como comento, estos archivos forman parte de un todo, luego se deben de poder abrir con un programa/s concreto de disenyo electronico. y cuando lo intento buscar (incluso con las comillas dobles, gracias mcrven) me salen algunas referencias a otros programas (p ejem. de win) pero nada de lo buscado.

Bueno chicos... seguire buscando y sigo lanzando la solicitud de ayuda si alguien en el mundillo sabe como poder visualizar dichos fichero.

Gracias a todos.

PD: Espero encontrar pronto la solucion y ponerla por aqui, ciao.


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Postea aunquesea un pedaso del codigo del .bas (abrilo con el notepad) asi es mas facil identificarlo


----------



## vitotb (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias de nuevo por tomarse ese tiempo.

Bueno... paso a ponerte lo que me has dicho, lo he tomado del .bsk pues el .bas me lo abre con el Altium, el del .bsk es lo siguiente (un trozo pues se repite mucho más):

G75*
G70*
%OFA0B0*%
%FSLAX24Y24*%
%IPPOS*%
%LPD*%
%AMOC8*
5,1,8,0,0,1.08239X$1,22.5*
%
%ADD10C,0.0000*%
%ADD11C,0.0060*%
%ADD12C,0.0040*%
%ADD13C,0.0080*%
%ADD14C,0.0100*%
D10*
X000594Y029784D02*
X000594Y002300D01*
X063488Y002300D01*
X063488Y029784D01*
X000594Y029784D01*
X015767Y027713D02*
X015769Y027767D01*
X015777Y027820D01*
X015789Y027872D01*
X015806Y027924D01*
X015827Y027973D01*
X015853Y028020D01*
X015883Y028065D01*
X015917Y028106D01*
X015955Y028145D01*

el del .bas que lo abre con Altium es el siguiente:

G75*
G70*
%OFA0B0*%
%FSLAX24Y24*%
%IPPOS*%
%LPD*%
%AMOC8*
5,1,8,0,0,1.08239X$1,22.5*
%
%ADD10C,0.0060*%
%ADD11R,0.0290X0.0690*%
%ADD12C,0.0040*%
%ADD13R,0.0295X0.0669*%
%ADD14R,0.0180X0.0230*%
%ADD15C,0.0050*%
%ADD16C,0.0080*%
%ADD17C,0.0100*%
%ADD18R,0.0697X0.0150*%
%ADD19R,0.0150X0.0697*%
%ADD20R,0.0690X0.0290*%
%ADD21R,0.0669X0.0295*%
%ADD22R,0.0059X0.0945*%
%ADD23R,0.0187X0.1673*%
D10*

Ya te comento, estoy seguro que se puede abrir con un programa de diseño electrónico o una serie de estos pues al parecer (yo no lo hice) ya se mandó a fabricar una vez dichos fichero... 

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2011)

vitotb, cuando comenzaba a practicar con programación - en los '70 - quedaban definidos con *.bas los archivos generados con el interpretador de BASIC, luego GW_BASIC, no me he dado cuenta si la cosa sigue con Visual-Basic.

Dale un vistazo:

P.D.: Dale un vistazo a esto http://filext.com/file-extension/BAS

o aquí: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/bas


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 18, 2011)

El formato se llama gerber, hay varios programas que lo abren, aca tenes info del formato http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerber_format

Aca hay muchos visores en la parte (Gerber CAM/viewers)
http://www.olimex.com/pcb/dtools.html


Y aca un visor online, creo ke subis el .zip y te lo abre 
http://www.gerber-viewer.com/


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 19, 2011)

y te sirvio?????????


----------



## vitotb (Jul 20, 2011)

Gracias Biker ... Buscando, buscano al final vi que pertenecian al formato Gerber y buscando encontre en este foro un companyero que contaba como trabajar con uno de los programas Eagle, pero el enlace para verlo online es bueno... ya al menos !!! veo la luz !!!! jajjajajaj.

Lo dicho, gracias. ahora me toca pelearme a ver que saco de esto, MIL saludos y mil gracias


----------

